# First time in lycra



## derrick (8 Sep 2011)

Had my first ride in lycra shorts tonight, i bought them from our local bike shop ,they are endura shorts and they felt really good bought the matching top aswell, feel like a proper cyclist now, really comfortable done 15 miles tonight and that extra padding felt really good, have been using some cheapish mtb shorts and the differance was amazing, will be using the lycra all the time from now on, the wife was not really impressed but hey ho i'm wearing them.
Cheers Del


----------



## NormanD (8 Sep 2011)

welcome to a new world of cycling


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Sep 2011)

They'll feel even better over freshly shaven thighs


----------



## teletext45 (8 Sep 2011)

first time i went out in lycra i felt like everyone would be looking and taking the mick etc... 

Once you realize nearly all road cyclists wear similar things you don't stand out, if anything you look odd not wearing lycra.. 

8 months in i feel like the work is paying off, couple of 'wolf whistles' from some women in town the other day  


 

andy


----------



## deanE (8 Sep 2011)

_"__first time i went out in lycra i felt like everyone would be looking and taking the mick etc... _
_Once you realize nearly all road cyclists wear similar things _*you don't stand out*_, ............." _Cold mornings don't help!


----------



## Willo (9 Sep 2011)

I wasn't overly confident when I first donned lycra shorts et al but soon realised no-one's really taking any notice and, in any case, my legs look equally grim in shorts. From my experience, getting some fairly decent lycra shorts is one of the soundest investments if starting out on a road bike. I also think the popularity of road cycling in recent years has also helped with lycra becoming the norm rather than being perceived as a bit quirky. Always makes me laugh when cycling in France as French, Dutch, Belgium etc. of all shapes and sizes happily parade in skin tight gear (then again they all wear speedos in the pool and can be easily distinguished from the Brits & Irish in their knee length swim shorts!) We're obviously a bit more self conscious!

I do draw the line if cycling to the station and wear baggier shorts on the train/tube to avoid any security alerts!


----------



## Strick (9 Sep 2011)

I moved to lycra shorts several months ago from baggies. I dont even have a road bike yet, still hacking around on a mountain bike with rack, mudguards, and road tyres on, lol. 
The biggest thing i noticed was one day when my lycra was still wet and i had to lob my baggies on - wow, they dont move with you like lycra does. They almost rub/chafe your thigh with each rotation of the crank, not good!
Went out and bought another pair of lycra shorts, and a pair of tights that evening.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2011)

The stuff does the job it's designed for. Thankfully no funny looks from my missus, as I'd already been wearing the stuff for 10 years before we got married ! She still thinks I'm bonkers.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Sep 2011)

Just follow Joe's advice though




.


----------



## Herzog (9 Sep 2011)

Willo said:


> I do draw the line if cycling to the station and wear baggier shorts on the train/tube to avoid any security alerts!



Such as smuggling peanuts...


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2011)

Last time I took the bike on a train I noticed a couple of furtive glances at my manly glutes as I clicked along the platform. Same when I walked around Chipping Steam Fair with the bike, people who go to those kinds of places just aren't used to the sight.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2011)

I wear my lycra gear when I go shopping by bike, when you get to my age I couldn't care a sh1t what people think


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Sep 2011)

A friend of our ours was bemoaning the fact that she didn't have a man in her life at the moment. She said to my wife (jokingly) "you're my friend, why don't you find me a man?". She then looked at me and then said to my wife: "why don't you find me another cyclist?". (She has been there when I've arrived home in my lycra shorts in the past.) I tried to pretend not to hear, but was a little pleased, particularly given my age.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (9 Sep 2011)

I was paranoid when I first started wearing lycra, as I'm not the smallest of ladies, and my thighs are MASSIVE (totally out of proportion with everything else - the same size as my friend's waist (eeeek!))

I used to wear baggies over the top, but one day when it was really hot, I couldn't bear the thought of putting on another layer and went without - it was so much more comfy, I realised I didn't care and they actually made me look smaller than the baggies anyway.

Yay for lycra!


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2011)

Just consider - which _actually_ looks better - bloke in cargo shorts, or bloke in lycra shorts? Cargo shorts are the most unflattering garment ever invented!


----------



## Bluebell72 (9 Sep 2011)

I'm a lady in lycra, and I only feel odd when I'm not with the bike. I'm not svelte.

I think the strange looks I get, are more when I'm clip-clopping around the newsagents in my bike shoes.


----------



## Fnaar (9 Sep 2011)

I like this time of year, when I get the bib 3/4 or longs out... I can then entertain myself with Freddie Mercury impressions before going out for a ride.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Sep 2011)

When I'm not working I often pop into town on the bike and drop into the GF's office. I've been banned from wearing lycra and have to wear baggies as the girls don't know where to look (first




). I wish



.


----------



## Seigi (9 Sep 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> When I'm not working I often pop into town on the bike and drop into the GF's office. I've been banned from wearing lycra and have to wear baggies as the girls don't know where to look (first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Similar sort of story with my girlfriend, I haven't actually been out in Lycra yet but have recently got some and she was really against the idea of me getting some because of other girls looking at me, but when I tried it on and showed her, her eyes lit up and I could tell she quite liked me in Lycra


----------



## Fnaar (9 Sep 2011)

@those who visit partners in offices... shove a banana and a couple of oranges down your shorts for a laff, when you visit.


----------



## sdr gb (9 Sep 2011)

Fnaar said:


> @those who visit partners in offices... shove a banana and a couple of oranges down your shorts for a laff, when you visit.



Remember to put them down the front though!


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Sep 2011)

Seigi said:


> Similar sort of story with my girlfriend, I haven't actually been out in Lycra yet but have recently got some and she was really against the idea of me getting some because of other girls looking at me, but when I tried it on and showed her, her eyes lit up and I could tell she quite liked me in Lycra



I wish. GF refers to my bib shorts as my Mankini



.


----------



## bev (9 Sep 2011)

My hubby has just bought me some lycra cycling gear for my birthday and to be perfectly honest, I look like a hippo in tights......which really isn't good...... A few accidents are going to be caused through drivers pissing themselves laughing, whilst travelling behind me!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

bev said:


> My hubby has just bought me some lycra cycling gear for my birthday and to be perfectly honest, I look like a hippo in tights......which really isn't good...... A few accidents are going to be caused through drivers pissing themselves laughing, whilst travelling behind me!!!!!!



It's up to us men to decide if you look like a hippo or not.. so pictures please..


----------



## derrick (9 Sep 2011)

I might have to take a trip to the wifes office, via the green grocers, lol


----------



## Radman (9 Sep 2011)

My wife says" why do you keep wearing shorts over your lycras you dont look like a proper cyclist"

and when i do take off the footballshorts and i stand in front of her in all my glory she just laughs.

I cant win so i just wear the lycras now ( i still hear her sniggering).


----------



## bev (9 Sep 2011)

ianrauk.....hmmm, I would oblige with the pictures but dont have a wide angled lens


----------



## Willo (9 Sep 2011)

I feel a show us your lycra thread coming on


----------



## rowan 46 (9 Sep 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> Just consider - which _actually_ looks better - bloke in cargo shorts, or bloke in lycra shorts? Cargo shorts are the most unflattering garment ever invented!



I look better in a tutu


----------



## derrick (9 Sep 2011)

Willo said:


> I feel a show us your lycra thread coming on



Who is first then, :-)


----------



## cyberknight (10 Sep 2011)

I don`t really like cycling i just like wearing the kinky biatch lycra !!!

Thats what i tell people anyway


----------



## Fiona N (10 Sep 2011)

numbnuts said:


> I wear my lycra gear when I go shopping by bike, when you get to my age I couldn't care a sh1t what people think



I'm probably a little younger but the attitude's the same - and I've been known to cycle into town in summer in one piece 'skin suits' (Swiss and German women seems to like cycling swimsuits in summer - sort of cossie-top with cycle shorts bottom including thin pad - and I've bought several over the years). Sadly we've not had much weather good enough this summer to get them out this year.

P.S> forgot to say, those lurid shorts in my avatar are actually the bottom half of one of these cycling swimming costumes


----------



## captain nemo1701 (12 Sep 2011)

I never get any funny looks or at least I'm not conscious of them when I'm out in my lycra tights (night vision ones). A few years ago, I did get some smutty office-flirty type comments about my specialized bib shorts from some of the girls in our firm. I did get teased once by a woman in the office who tried to pinch my bum going up the stairs, which is a bit odd for a gay man. Still, I'm not ashamed of my cycling legs  .


----------



## mattobrien (12 Sep 2011)

Being new to this cycling lark and even newer to lycra, I have no good stories to tell.

Mrs O thinks I look silly in them, but boy are they comfortable. 

The only self conscious part I have is walking from the front door to the garage along the path in my shorts as I feel a little like a fish out of water wearing them before I get on the bike in public anyway - what would the neighbours think. I am sure that will all change and I will start wearing them while not cycling in the near future :-)


----------



## Bluebell72 (12 Sep 2011)

Yup, I have a friend who lives in a block of flats - I have the number for the parking compound, so I can leave my bike safely, but then have to walk about 30 yards along a busy city centre street to the front doors to be let in.

Lycra clad, wearing a helmet, or carrying it like a handbag with mitts/glasses in, it's a short walk, but feels like a walk of shame  <<<no bike>>> 

But it's great when the cars are queuing to get out and into the main traffic, and I can just ride on by...


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2011)

I have been wearing my lycra shorts for a few weeks now but still feel uneasy when I walk past my wife.  
She still says i look like a stuffed sausage with them on. I must admit, unless you have a TDF figure, these shorts are not flattering to the normal, slightly overweight, body.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2011)

First time in lycra LOL


----------



## derrick (12 Sep 2011)

One of our niebours stopped me the other night, she said she was impressed, not sure what she ment,


----------



## Cubist (12 Sep 2011)

A female member of our "social ride" once turned up in a cheapish pair of lycra shorts. I was wearing a helmet cam at the time and followed her up a steepish hill, as she needed a bit of encouragement. It wasn't until I imported the footage off the headcam that I realised her cheap shorts were see-through under the magicshine light. It was quickly deleted .........


----------

